# Howdy from N.Cal.



## old jim (Dec 19, 2009)

Been away from archery for about 7-8 years. My old Hoyt grand slam is a dinasour by todays standards, but it will do for now. Already have gotten some good advice on fletch glues. Regards, old jim


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* old jim. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome Old Jim, 
This is the place to find out all, in regards to the sport of archery. Glad to see you back in a sport that I wish I started earlier in life.......... but I can hold my own.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

